# "stă să plouă" în spaniolă



## Roshky

Bună! 

Cum se traduce "stă să plouă" în spaniolă? Există vreo expresie exactă? Iniţial aş fi zis "está a punto de llover" dar nu ştiu dacă este corect.

Merci anticipat pentru orice răspuns!

Alina


----------



## mikey21

Mie "parece que va a llover" imi suna ceva mai natural, sau cu "lloverá" in loc de "va a lover". Dar si varianta ta mi se pare foarte buna.

Anyway, sunt alte persoane care stiu spaniola mai bine ca mine


----------



## ruruzinha

Spaniolii spun "está para llover" si sud-americanii ar spune "está por llover"... alege varianta pe care o preferi


----------



## Roshky

Gracias! ^_^


----------

